# Massey Ferguson 375



## Henry Robinson (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi all!!!
I have recently gained a Massey Ferguson 375. BUT, there are some minor problems that are bugging me that i haven't been able to find a solution for. 
On the dash, some of the warning lights aren't working, these include the gear box range lights, and some engine warning lights. However, i have been unable to remove the dash cover to reach the faulty bulbs. Can anyone give me any tips on how to get the cover off?

Thanks all, and i hope to hear from some of you soon.

I have a fair knowledge of most tractors as i have a small collection and I do work for various farms fixing tractors with my uncle. 

Thanks again


----------

